# Flea Market/Seller's Forum?



## kindprincess (Sep 9, 2007)

what do you guys think? could be a great way for us to help each other find and get things we need... ie, i need a fan, you need an air pump, let's trade! kinda thing....


----------



## the widowman (Sep 9, 2007)

useing paypal as payment sounds cool


----------



## billopuffalot (Sep 9, 2007)

sounds like a good idea
but i myself are a bit standoffish to give an addy out over the net
safe addy n all still isnt cool for me
each to there own i spose
all the best and hope u work something out
bil

paypal are waging a war on anything related to dope
i wouldnt be using them as they can freeze ya funds
and are doing so every day
]


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 9, 2007)

i got a box of CFL's. hhahahahaha


----------



## MRbudsmoker (Sep 9, 2007)

i got hps bulbs. big extraction fans.speed fan controller unit, air cooler, nuits humidity dome.. anyone inerested pm me.


----------



## sk3tch3 (Sep 14, 2007)

i need light movers


----------



## sk3tch3 (Sep 21, 2007)

bump, anyone have any light movers they want to sell, trade, or give away


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 21, 2007)

i'll have some fence posts for sale in 2 months.


----------



## nongreenthumb (Sep 21, 2007)

Sales and trades of any kind are not allowed on the boards. It is very unsafe to conduct this type of business.

Thread closed /


----------

